# Know a Real Estate agent in Cairo?



## leslie.lockheed (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Expat community!!

Can anyone recommend a real estate agent in Cairo that they have worked with in the past?

Thank you!
~Leslie

Favorite Public Parks/ National Monuments?
Hello!
Trying to replicate my life over here, and I'm curious where is the best place to look up online for public parks or national monuments that are 'must see' in Egypt?
(and do they have segway tours over here?)
Thank you,
Leslie

I also like to visit Animal Shelters - do they have any?

Is there any reason to believe that some places will be more favorable for exhange rates than others?
Can you recommend any in Cairo?
Thanks!
Leslie


----------

